# False Point?



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, was looking back through threads from years 2002 thru 2008 and there was an area near Hatteras inlet referred to as false point. Haven't seen that name mentioned since I have been on here last couple of years. Anybody remember it from back then? Thanks


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember False Point. I think it IS the southern point on Hatteras Island now. Everything south of it has eroded.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mossers said:


> I remember False Point. I think it IS the southern point on Hatteras Island now. Everything south of it has eroded.


 What he said.. FP isn't the same,as well as much of the inlet area after izzy took its toll......


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Ken, looks like on historical maps, Hatteras island used to be nearly 1/2 mile longer toward Ocracoke.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep use to be longer but washed away.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Follow the link below to check out an interesting time-lapse from 1984 to 2016 of the area. I think it was linked by someone else on here some time ago on another thread. It's pretty impressive to see mother nature at work. I was curious as to when Hatteras Inlet formed and found this little tidbit of info on the old interweb.

The first "Hatteras Inlet" was formed south of the current inlet, but closed around 1764. The modern "Hatteras Inlet" was formed on September 7, 1846 by a violent gale. This massive storm known in Cuba as 1846 Havana hurricane and along the East Coast of the United States as the Great Gale of 1846 was the same storm that opened present-day Oregon Inlet. The new inlet at Hatteras became a profitable inlet, because it gave the Inner Banks, NC a quicker and easier route to travel to and from the Gulf Stream. It was easier to come into this inlet from the north then the inlet at Ocracoke. Because of the increase of commerce, Hatteras Village Post Office was established in 1858. The inlet today is approximately two miles across, but this distance changes daily because of the convection of brackish water.


https://earthengine.google.com/timelapse/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hikes run said:


> Follow the link below to check out an interesting time-lapse from 1984 to 2016 of the area. I think it was linked by someone else on here some time ago on another thread. It's pretty impressive to see mother nature at work. I was curious as to when Hatteras Inlet formed and found this little tidbit of info on the old interweb.
> 
> The first "Hatteras Inlet" was formed south of the current inlet, but closed around 1764. The modern "Hatteras Inlet" was formed on September 7, 1846 by a violent gale. This massive storm known in Cuba as 1846 Havana hurricane and along the East Coast of the United States as the Great Gale of 1846 was the same storm that opened present-day Oregon Inlet. The new inlet at Hatteras became a profitable inlet, because it gave the Inner Banks, NC a quicker and easier route to travel to and from the Gulf Stream. It was easier to come into this inlet from the north then the inlet at Ocracoke. Because of the increase of commerce, Hatteras Village Post Office was established in 1858. The inlet today is approximately two miles across, but this distance changes daily because of the convection of brackish water.
> 
> ...


 Not only does the size of the inlet vary,but the shoals vary from month to month as well.. Just ask any captain that sails outta there.. It is a mess and needs strategic dredging.. Also needs a jetty,but neither is going to happen... Many that come down on vacation,book a charter will be screwed in coming years if something is not done...... Oh,and did I mention lack of $ that many will be able to make on this island..?


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Ken, 
Have they dredged the inlet in the past to keep a channel for the boats? I have only seen dredging in the Ocracoke ferry channel when I have been down.
Hikes,
Thanks for the link, it is amazing how that place changes, and congrats on making the move down.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ksjohnson said:


> Ken,
> Have they dredged the inlet in the past to keep a channel for the boats? I have only seen dredging in the Ocracoke ferry channel when I have been down.
> Hikes,
> Thanks for the link, it is amazing how that place changes, and congrats on making the move down.


in the past,is key.. nowadays,just the ferry channel...  Been 20yrs since I made the move,had a trailer on my lot for 10yrs,stayed here on weekends.. Then finally made the move to build 20yrs ago and full time it.. Haven't looked back..


----------

